# Electric Start for Honda EU2200 or EU2000 Frog Products Inc



## xyobgyn (Nov 28, 2019)

Has anyone tried this kit from Frog Products INC?

I exchanged emails with the owner, very quick to respond, very kind, clearly knowledgeable. I can not find any online reviews or forum entries reviewing the product, and before pulling the trigger, its always nice to see how others have faired. Possibly someone lurking has bought this and used it?

https://www.frogproductsinc.com/electric-start-kit.html

Alex Lipowich


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

xyobgyn said:


> Has anyone tried this kit from Frog Products INC?


I too would like to have feedback from anyone who has installed/used the Frog Products kit for an EU2200...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hummm
interesting kit..
i would just use a marine fuel tank with quick couplers for the fuel tank. and a primer bulb..

but for 600 bucks i can pull a rope..

or just upgrade to a eu7000is then add a 35.00 car remote start.
that is easy to do.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

iowagold said:


> but for 600 bucks i can pull a rope.


But if you NEED a remote-start application in a small, quiet inverter genset...


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Hmmmmmmm, looks like a tribute To steampunk design. It’s nifty. I see how a remote start eu2200 can be very handy but yikes, what a contraption. All in all, not for me but I can dig it.

Edit: I though about it some more... it’s more like a Mad Max dystopian look.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

awww no super charger...
but i bet it will run on methane!!
GRIN!!
and no fuel tank needed.


----------

